# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  προβλημα με φορτιση σε tablet

## mgeorge

καλημερα παιδια !
εχω ενα ταμπλετ κινεζικο 2 μηνων Aocos PX103 RK3188 ,εδω και λιγες μερες οταν το φορτιζω  ειτε ανοιχτο ειτε κλειστο
δεν φορτιζει τερμα η μπαταρια του σταματάει στο 90 τοις εκατο,και η μπαταρία του κρατάει πολυ λιγοτερο απο πριν!
ενω πριν εκανε να φορτιση 8 ωρες τωρα φορτιζει πολυ πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## xsterg

αυτο ηταν! τελειωσε η ζωη του ταμπλετ! οι φθηνες λυσεις τα εχουν αυτα! ενω αν αγοραζες κατι απο την ελλαδα θα ειχες την εγγυηση σου και θα μπορουσες να διεκδικησεις τα δικαωματα σου τωρα το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να το κανεις κορνιζα και να βαλεις καμια φωτογραφια μεσα. εννοειται χαρτινη!

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά καινούρια μπαταρία θέλει.
www.howtofixit.gr

----------


## mgeorge

καλημερα και χρονια πολλα
 πρόβλημα με την μπαταρια μου φαινεται να εχει,ο αλλος ο φιλος μας το εβγαλε νεκρο το tablet

----------


## leosedf

Ωραία.
Βάλε καινούρια.

----------


## ale george

γεια χαρα
εχω κι εγω κινεζικο ταμπλετ ,καποια στιγμη μου εκανε και μενα κατι τρελα τετοια με την μπαταρια 
 τελικα δεν ηταν το προβλημα στη μπαταρια αλλα στο σοφτγουερ 
εγκατεστησα ενα μικρο προγραμματακι και τελος .ως τωρα ενα χρονο μετα ,κανενα προβλημα

----------


## xlife

Λυσεις του τυπου βαψτο μπλε και πετατο στη θαλασσα δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν εδω.Εχω ενα κινητο Sony Sola και απο την αρχη μου εκανε παιχνιδια με τη μπαταρια και οχι μονο.Στο Service πηγε αρκετες φορες εντος εγγυησης οπου απλα καναν επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων η αναβαθμιση λογισμικού.Οταν τελειωσε η εγγυηση αρχιζα να βαζω custom roms μηπως και λυθεί κατι απο αυτά ομως ματαια. Καποια στιγμή προσπάθησα να του βαλω παλιο kernel(2.6) και του περασα rom gingerbread custom. Τωρα η μπαταρια του κινητου κραταει 2 μερες ενω οταν αγοραστηκε κρατουσε 15-16 ωρες και επιτελους εχω μονιμα ανοιχτο το wifi ενω πριν επρεπε να τ κλείνω καθε φορά. Οι συσκευες που χρησιμοποιουμε πλέον στηρίζονται στο software και αν παρουσιαστει ενα bug αρχίζουν τα παρατραγουδα. Η απάντηση του service οταν το πηγαινα ηταν οτι σε αυτό το κινητο η μπαταρια κραταει 15 ωρες!!!

----------


## Xarry

Για την φορτιση των ταμπλετων υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα καλωδια;
Εχω παρατηρησει οτι (σχεδον) ολα αρνουνται να φορτισουν με καλωδια που προοριζονται για αλλες συσκευες πχ κινητα και οτι παντα ειναι σχετικα κοντα σε μηκος.
Καμια λυση να ξεκολλησουμε απο την πριζα υπαρχει;

----------


## kleima

Το ταμπλετ που εχω,σταματισε να λειτουργει.το εστηλα στην αντιπροσωποια.το εφτιαξαν.το εστηλαν,πισω,χωρις τον φορτηστη του!μου ειπαν να παεω αλλο φορτιστη.ο οποιοςδειχνει οτιφωρτιζει,αλλα δεν αναβει.
Μου ειπαν πως θελει 48 ωρες,φορτισει,επειδει ηταν μερες αφορτηστω.μετα το περας τωνωρων,το προβλημα παραμενει.το αστηλα,να αλλαξουν μπαταρια.αλαξανε την μπαταρια αλλα τιποτα.τι μπορει να φταει?

----------


## pstratos

Ανικανότητα του φορτιστή σου να δώσει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα για την φόρτιση? Κάποια θέλουν πάνω από 2Α για να φορτίσουν

----------

kleima (06-10-16)

----------


## katmadas

με εχει τυχει να εχει προβλημμα η θυρα του usb και να μην φορτιζει σωστα η μπαταρια(μεχρι 100%).
ετσι για την ιστορια μετα απο αλλαγη θυρας το ταμπλετ επαιζε αψογα με τον ιδιο φορτιστη και καλωδιο.

----------

kleima (06-10-16)

----------


## kleima

Εχει γινει και αλλαγη της θυρας usb.επειδη ειχε προβλημα.

----------


## webber

> Το ταμπλετ που εχω,σταματισε να λειτουργει.το εστηλα στην αντιπροσωποια.το εφτιαξαν.το εστηλαν,πισω,χωρις τον φορτηστη του!μου ειπαν να παεω αλλο φορτιστη.ο οποιοςδειχνει οτιφωρτιζει,αλλα δεν αναβει.
> Μου ειπαν πως θελει 48 ωρες,φορτισει,επειδει ηταν μερες αφορτηστω.μετα το περας τωνωρων,το προβλημα παραμενει.το αστηλα,να αλλαξουν μπαταρια.αλαξανε την μπαταρια αλλα τιποτα.τι μπορει να φταει?



 εφοσον καλυπτεται απο εγγυηση  αν δεν μπορουν να το επισκευασουν θα πρεπει να στο αντικαταστησουν. μαλλον εκμεταλλευονται το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορεις να εμφανιστεις ο ιδιος στην αντιπροσωπεια και σου λενε ο,τι να ναι μεχρι να ληξει η εγγυηση. ειδικα το οτι σου το εστειλαν πισω χωρις φορτιστη και σου ειπαν να αγορασεις αλλον ειναι απαραδεκτο

----------

